# Biber: Battalia à 10; Requiem à 15 in Concerto



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Le Concert des Nations
Biber: Battalia à 10; Requiem à 15 in Concerto

Release Date December 10, 2002
Duration57:13
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Choral

3.5


----------

